# Anyone ever seen one of these?



## Trktrd (May 3, 2014)

Maybe I'm crazy, but I just gotta have this thing. Found it on CL. Coolest wood stove I've ever seen!


----------



## webbie (May 3, 2014)

I've seen it in ads and catalogs way back.

I see what you mean - you have to have it!


----------



## Trktrd (May 3, 2014)

Getting it tomorrow, can't wait! Details to come.


----------



## begreen (May 4, 2014)

Reminds me of the Mati Karmin's mine stoves.

http://marinemine.com/category/fireplaces/


----------



## NHcpa (May 4, 2014)

begreen said:


> Reminds me of the Mati Karmin's mine stoves.
> 
> http://marinemine.com/category/fireplaces/


I was thinking the same (looks like a mine). Supposidly, that's how Webber grills got their start after WWII. It would be curious to know the year of manufacture.  The money shot is the profile of Lincoln and the axe handle.


----------



## Trktrd (May 5, 2014)

Had to pass on it. WAAAY too much stove for me. That thing would eat a whole tree in a matter of hours. Turns out they came from Nebraska where they were used to heat poultry houses. So the "cool factor" was negated by the "OMG this thing is enormous" factor.


----------



## Simonkenton (May 5, 2014)

I want one!


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2014)

Trktrd said:


> Had to pass on it. WAAAY too much stove for me. That thing would eat a whole tree in a matter of hours. Turns out they came from Nebraska where they were used to heat poultry houses. So the "cool factor" was negated by the "OMG this thing is enormous" factor.


The turkeys called fowl on them.


----------



## Ashful (May 5, 2014)

I was eyeing the rungs on the ladder hung on the wall behind the stove, and wondering how perspective was going to work on that.  It looks like it could be 30" diameter, or larger.


----------



## Trktrd (May 6, 2014)

I'd say about 4' in diameter and a little over 5' high. Much bigger than it seems in the picture.


----------



## alex14 (Jun 27, 2014)

No, I have first time seen this over here.


----------



## Garand (Apr 17, 2015)

My Uncle was the manufacturer of Lincoln stoves.      That model was called the "Papa Potbelly"  it was designed to be used in large shops/garages.    There was one in a local mechanics shop in the town I grew up in that would keep that entire building uncomfortably warm in even the coldest  weather.
There was also a "Momma Mushroom" model that was a pedestal base mushroom shaped unit.   Visualize half of the round unit pictured above.   They were great for homes,   My parents and grandparents still have them in their homes today.
There was a thirds "fireplace insert" model as well.   We had one in our place as far back as I can remember. 

All three models worked extremely well!  

if the OP is still around, what part of the country was that Craigslist ad posted?


----------



## double-d (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a neighbor that had one many years ago.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 28, 2015)

His decor is the same as my freshman dorm room.


----------



## Badmodo (Nov 17, 2017)

Here's mine, works REALLY well. It's in my basement and I have it connected to my '22 Royal and it's awesome... very powerful stove. To my knowledge it was a prototype that never never took off, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Bob Breckner (Dec 3, 2017)

I just found a small Lincoln Stove. Flat bottom with 3 short legs.​


----------



## begreen (Dec 3, 2017)

Badmodo said:


> Here's mine, works REALLY well. It's in my basement and I have it connected to my '22 Royal and it's awesome... very powerful stove. To my knowledge it was a prototype that never never took off, can anyone confirm?
> View attachment 215978


Note that only one appliance is to be connected to the chimney. Also the clearance to combustibles for this stove are 36" all directions.


----------



## begreen (Dec 3, 2017)

Bob Breckner said:


> View attachment 217015
> 
> I just found a small Lincoln Stove. Flat bottom with 3 short legs.​


That's pretty unique. With the short legs I suspect it is designed to be used on a fireplace hearth or cement slab only.


----------



## Bob Breckner (Feb 5, 2018)

Bob Breckner said:


> View attachment 217015
> 
> I just found a small Lincoln Stove. Flat bottom with 3 short legs.​


This must be the fireplace insert model I’ve heard of.


----------



## Bob Breckner (Feb 5, 2018)

Garand said:


> My Uncle was the manufacturer of Lincoln stoves.      That model was called the "Papa Potbelly"  it was designed to be used in large shops/garages.    There was one in a local mechanics shop in the town I grew up in that would keep that entire building uncomfortably warm in even the coldest  weather.
> There was also a "Momma Mushroom" model that was a pedestal base mushroom shaped unit.   Visualize half of the round unit pictured above.   They were great for homes,   My parents and grandparents still have them in their homes today.
> There was a thirds "fireplace insert" model as well.   We had one in our place as far back as I can remember.
> 
> ...


Are you still looking for a Lincoln Stove?


----------



## Smk (Feb 10, 2018)

We have one, and would like another one.  Anyone know where one for sale is?


----------



## Bob Breckner (Feb 11, 2018)

Smk said:


> We have one, and would like another one.  Anyone know where one for sale is?


https://omaha.craigslist.org/grd/d/lincoln-stove/6453358013.html


----------



## joelwake (Mar 13, 2018)

Here's mine.. picked it up in South Dakota this winter for a mere $400!  Previous buyer sanded it down to metal and then decided it was too big for his house.. I got a bit carried away painting it up a bit much and now its my shop stove.  Keeping this unicorn forever haha.  and yes, Lincolns face is painted in high temp copper


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Mar 13, 2018)

I need one of these.


----------



## fbelec (Mar 14, 2018)

every time i see one of these i'm expecting to see someone's face thru the glass


----------



## BmanBrad (May 7, 2018)

I have one in a 40’X60’ shed that I am selling. $550 if anyone is interested?


----------



## Flipsen (Aug 28, 2018)

BmanBrad, did you still have the stove?


----------



## double-d (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Flipsen (Aug 29, 2018)

@double-d: is it for sale?


----------



## BmanBrad (Aug 29, 2018)

Flipsen said:


> BmanBrad, did you still have the stove?


Yes, I still have the stove


----------



## Flipsen (Sep 17, 2018)

@BmanBrad: how can I contact you?


----------



## Lincoln stove (Oct 25, 2018)

BmanBrad said:


> View attachment 226506
> View attachment 226507
> View attachment 226508
> 
> I have one in a 40’X60’ shed that I am selling. $550 if anyone is interested?


BmanBrad,
Do you still have the lincoln stove for sale??? Let me know! Thanks


----------



## YankeeDoodle (Jul 22, 2019)

I have a Papa Potbelly I’m interested in selling.
Anyone in Nebraska interested in one?


----------



## begreen (Jul 22, 2019)

YankeeDoodle said:


> I have a Papa Potbelly I’m interested in selling.
> Anyone in Nebraska interested in one?


Post it in the classified forum here along with a picture or two.


----------



## North Woods (Apr 8, 2020)

Trktrd said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but I just gotta have this thing. Found it on CL. Coolest wood stove I've ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I’m stoked, I just came across these posts this evening, I have one of these Lincoln Papa Potbelly’s, I got it from friend years ago, it was so unique, I asked for history on it, he couldn’t provide any. This is a very efficient stove, and man does it put out the heat. I’ve been asked many times if I wanted to sell it. The only thing I can say about this stove is, if you ever come across one, don’t even hesitate to buy it!


----------



## Simonkenton (Apr 9, 2020)

Lincoln potbelly.  That is beautiful!   Looks like the hatch on a WW2 submarine.  I have never seen a stove like that and I have been burning for 45 years.   I would love to have one.

Sadly, I bought a $2500 Norwegian stove 4 years ago am not in the market for another stove.  Probably would take years to find a Lincoln anyway.

Buy that Bad Boy and fire it up!  Looks cool!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 9, 2020)

They show up here about once or twice per year, so not all that uncommon, I would think.


----------



## Lincoln Wood Stove (Aug 8, 2020)

I happened to find this site and posting while searching the web for info on these.  Really just interested in seeing what may be out there, since I am going to sell mine.   I've had it for just over 20yrs.  Awesome and I hate to see it go but we remodeled and I gave into my wife and body which told me it was time for a gas fireplace!  Sad day for me but I won't miss the work! They were made right here in Lincoln, NE in what we call the Haymarket, though it had a different look and feel back then!  No, they were not made to heat poultry barns!  We are a farm and cattle state, not poultry really, until lately.  Several different models.  I know someone who has the Momma half size.  I also used to know a guy who came across a really big one in pieces laying out behind a building in the Haymarket, (manufacturing area in the south part).  He worked in one of the buildings and asked around, nobody knew anything about it and so he took it home, ca 1996.  It wasn't all complete, no door but he made his own.  It was about 4' in diameter.  These were made by taking two ends meant for propane tanks and welding them together.  The ends were obtained as seconds which were not suitable for tanks.  The door was cast right here to at Deeter Foundry.  The tomahawk handle, school bell air inlet and door hinge pin were nickel plated.  Nickel won't discolor at high heat like chrome does.  The reason the company quit was the EPA started cracking down and required cats in the chimney.  I guess they decided it wasn't worth it anymore after that.  Great stoves.  I could easily get mine to about 900 degrees on the stove top!  It was really cool to watch through the glass and see the gases burn in the air!  They floated around in there burning as if the air itself was on fire!  You can only get this effect in a really hot stove.  In the early years (read younger) and while still single, I would bank the stove and burn it 24/7.  That's a lot of wood though, and eventually I learned to just keep enough coals in it to make stoking it up after work easy.  They really are a one of a kind.  Almost perfect sphere.  Holds a ton of ash, as I would not clean it out until it reached the seam.  Not sure though what the tomahawk has to do with Lincoln.  City or President!  Not a history buff.


----------



## bholler (Aug 11, 2020)

Lincoln Wood Stove said:


> I happened to find this site and posting while searching the web for info on these.  Really just interested in seeing what may be out there, since I am going to sell mine.   I've had it for just over 20yrs.  Awesome and I hate to see it go but we remodeled and I gave into my wife and body which told me it was time for a gas fireplace!  Sad day for me but I won't miss the work! They were made right here in Lincoln, NE in what we call the Haymarket, though it had a different look and feel back then!  No, they were not made to heat poultry barns!  We are a farm and cattle state, not poultry really, until lately.  Several different models.  I know someone who has the Momma half size.  I also used to know a guy who came across a really big one in pieces laying out behind a building in the Haymarket, (manufacturing area in the south part).  He worked in one of the buildings and asked around, nobody knew anything about it and so he took it home, ca 1996.  It wasn't all complete, no door but he made his own.  It was about 4' in diameter.  These were made by taking two ends meant for propane tanks and welding them together.  The ends were obtained as seconds which were not suitable for tanks.  The door was cast right here to at Deeter Foundry.  The tomahawk handle, school bell air inlet and door hinge pin were nickel plated.  Nickel won't discolor at high heat like chrome does.  The reason the company quit was the EPA started cracking down and required cats in the chimney.  I guess they decided it wasn't worth it anymore after that.  Great stoves.  I could easily get mine to about 900 degrees on the stove top!  It was really cool to watch through the glass and see the gases burn in the air!  They floated around in there burning as if the air itself was on fire!  You can only get this effect in a really hot stove.  In the early years (read younger) and while still single, I would bank the stove and burn it 24/7.  That's a lot of wood though, and eventually I learned to just keep enough coals in it to make stoking it up after work easy.  They really are a one of a kind.  Almost perfect sphere.  Holds a ton of ash, as I would not clean it out until it reached the seam.  Not sure though what the tomahawk has to do with Lincoln.  City or President!  Not a history buff.


They are pretty cool stoves and it's nice to hear some of the history.  I just have to correct one thing.  The EPA has never required the use of cats in wood stoves.  They simply set emission standards.  Many stoves easily meet them with no cats.   But it did require much more engineering and testing.  That takes a much larger investment which many of the small shops could not or would not spend.  It is ashame to see some of them go but it really has led to far superior stoves.


----------



## begreen (Aug 11, 2020)

Lincoln Wood Stove said:


> Not sure though what the tomahawk has to do with Lincoln. City or President! Not a history buff.


Maybe they were poets at heart and chose a hatchet to latch it.


----------



## Lincoln Wood Stove (Aug 11, 2020)

Well, I never looked at it as a hatchet, but that's probably what it really is.  FYI, I did sell the stove.  This gentleman already has a Momma half size in his workshop.  He happened to see it  on CL and jumped on it.  He had an old friend that worked in the shop back in the 1970's.  I got a little more info on them for posterity.  They indeed were made using the ends meant for propane, anhydrous ammonia, etc. tanks.  They had built a custom rotisserie that would spin the sphere and a machine would weld them together.  He agreed with me that these can burn  very hot and any type of wood, even hedge (Osage Orange)!  The inside volume of this model measures in at about 8cu ft!  The Momma is about 5cu ft.  This is one of the reasons they quit.  The inside was too big per EPA guidelines and allowed too much incomplete burning unless it was hot enough.  This is according to the buyer but sounds right.  Stoves I have seen in my life after this time period are all smaller in fire box size and I never understood why.  One reason I bought this stove and ditched the one I started with, it was small inside.  I will give the dimensions in case any one in the future wants to know:  30" diameter sphere, 42" tall at the chimney, 12" round door opening, and 37" to the top of the sphere.   One last nugget.  He says they actually set off M80's in them to 'test' the ability of the door to hold pressure.  If that's true, it's one hell of a story.


----------



## bholler (Aug 11, 2020)

Lincoln Wood Stove said:


> Well, I never looked at it as a hatchet, but that's probably what it really is.  FYI, I did sell the stove.  This gentleman already has a Momma half size in his workshop.  He happened to see it  on CL and jumped on it.  He had an old friend that worked in the shop back in the 1970's.  I got a little more info on them for posterity.  They indeed were made using the ends meant for propane, anhydrous ammonia, etc. tanks.  They had built a custom rotisserie that would spin the sphere and a machine would weld them together.  He agreed with me that these can burn  very hot and any type of wood, even hedge (Osage Orange)!  The inside volume of this model measures in at about 8cu ft!  The Momma is about 5cu ft.  This is one of the reasons they quit.  The inside was too big per EPA guidelines and allowed too much incomplete burning unless it was hot enough.  This is according to the buyer but sounds right.  Stoves I have seen in my life after this time period are all smaller in fire box size and I never understood why.  One reason I bought this stove and ditched the one I started with, it was small inside.  I will give the dimensions in case any one in the future wants to know:  30" diameter sphere, 42" tall at the chimney, 12" round door opening, and 37" to the top of the sphere.   One last nugget.  He says they actually set off M80's in them to 'test' the ability of the door to hold pressure.  If that's true, it's one hell of a story.


Again you have been given false info about EPA requirements.  There is no limitation on firebox size.  Just emissions.  Now it is true the larger the firebox gets the harder it is to engineer it to burn cleanly.   But there are 4 cubic foot stoves on the market now that burn very clean even at low output.


----------



## Lincoln Wood Stove (Aug 11, 2020)

bholler said:


> Again you have been given false info about EPA requirements.  There is no limitation on firebox size.  Just emissions.  Now it is true the larger the firebox gets the harder it is to engineer it to burn cleanly.   But there are 4 cubic foot stoves on the market now that burn very clean even at low output.


Well the truth is there somewhere.  Either way, it sounds plausible.  I am certainly no EPA expert!  That was his point, the size made it burn inefficient, stated another way.  This stove has no tech. built in.  Air in and smoke out.  Simple.  One baffle but that was it.  They could move a ton of air through them.  Anyone with one of these has only one growl, collecting wood to feed it!


----------



## sonshine44 (Feb 23, 2021)

Lincoln Wood Stove said:


> I happened to find this site and posting while searching the web for info on these.  Really just interested in seeing what may be out there, since I am going to sell mine.   I've had it for just over 20yrs.  Awesome and I hate to see it go but we remodeled and I gave into my wife and body which told me it was time for a gas fireplace!  Sad day for me but I won't miss the work! They were made right here in Lincoln, NE in what we call the Haymarket, though it had a different look and feel back then!  No, they were not made to heat poultry barns!  We are a farm and cattle state, not poultry really, until lately.  Several different models.  I know someone who has the Momma half size.  I also used to know a guy who came across a really big one in pieces laying out behind a building in the Haymarket, (manufacturing area in the south part).  He worked in one of the buildings and asked around, nobody knew anything about it and so he took it home, ca 1996.  It wasn't all complete, no door but he made his own.  It was about 4' in diameter.  These were made by taking two ends meant for propane tanks and welding them together.  The ends were obtained as seconds which were not suitable for tanks.  The door was cast right here to at Deeter Foundry.  The tomahawk handle, school bell air inlet and door hinge pin were nickel plated.  Nickel won't discolor at high heat like chrome does.  The reason the company quit was the EPA started cracking down and required cats in the chimney.  I guess they decided it wasn't worth it anymore after that.  Great stoves.  I could easily get mine to about 900 degrees on the stove top!  It was really cool to watch through the glass and see the gases burn in the air!  They floated around in there burning as if the air itself was on fire!  You can only get this effect in a really hot stove.  In the early years (read younger) and while still single, I would bank the stove and burn it 24/7.  That's a lot of wood though, and eventually I learned to just keep enough coals in it to make stoking it up after work easy.  They really are a one of a kind.  Almost perfect sphere.  Holds a ton of ash, as I would not clean it out until it reached the seam.  Not sure though what the tomahawk has to do with Lincoln.  City or President!  Not a history buff.


If you still have this stove, please contact us at kenpammiller@gmail.com    Thank you


----------



## Batpig (Aug 20, 2021)

Came across this thread when looking for info on our stove.  We just bought a house with one of these (the mama mushroom), and it’s awesome, but not really our style, so I was considering selling it.  The original owners saved everything, including a sales “brochure” that I thought some of you might find interesting.


----------



## webbie (Aug 20, 2021)

I have, of course, run across this stove in my old catalogs and ads. It is really cool looking. For those who have room and collect stuff (like in the barn, etc.), it's rare enough to keep...if one likes it. Not to say it will gain value, but there are very few of that particular stove in the wild.

As to how clean it burned - that was a function of the times. Very few people, back in the early 80's, would have been thinking too much about that. 

If I was going to modify a stove like that I'd probably build up firebrick or cast refractory 1/2 way or more up just to keep the firebox hotter inside (reflecting back toward itself). It also might be a candidate for a flue mounted catalytic converter if anyone is still selling that type of a kit.


----------



## Simonkenton (Aug 20, 2021)

That is a beautiful stove Batpig.  I'd love to have it but one is enough I'm afraid.


----------



## D. Hermit (Aug 21, 2021)

Batpig said:


> Came across this thread when looking for info on our stove.  We just bought a house with one of these (the mama mushroom), and it’s awesome, but not really our style, so I was considering selling it.  The original owners saved everything, including a sales “brochure” that I thought some of you might find interesting.
> 
> View attachment 281112
> View attachment 281113
> ...



man that thing is cool! I like the mama mushroom version more. Wish you were close Id love add this to my collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------

